# Bonzo's First Post !!



## Bonzo (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
                We have dipped in & out of this site since last month and found it really interesting.  Up 'til now we haven't formally introduced ourselves but we are Jan & Graham from Northumberland & our converted long wheel-base Mercedes Sprinter van is our 'BONZO'.  Although not new to Wild Camping, we are very new to this site and can see that it will be invaluable in the future.
                We used to breed & show Basset Hounds & originally bought the Sprinter, ready converted, for dog shows but we're much older & wiser now , and decided a couple of years ago that we would get more enjoyment out of Bonzo if we used him to spend weekends away.  So far, we've'wild-camped' in Yorkshire, Norfolk , Lincolnshire, NE Scotland, SW Scotland, and Dorset so we're not exactly novices but still have loads to learn.
               Our wild camping needs are more complicated than most, as we now have a geriatric doggy family travelling with us and are pretty paranoid about being as unobtrusive as possible. We like to find a quiet corner (with easy beach access where possible) & try to be as far away from main roads as we can in the countryside so the dogs aren't in any danger from traffic or a nuisance to anybody else.   In truth they are the reason that we started wild camping in  the first place as they are too old to rough it in Kennels now.
                I will post a picture of Bonzo as soon as I find out how to do it !!


----------



## TWS (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside, Ive just moved to Northumberland myself, we are off to Berwick this weekend, we spent last weekend in the Cheviots, must say the Sky's were so clear with no light pollution, happy camping.

Tom


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Jan & Graham not forgetting Bonzo, welcome to the wildside and hope you enjoy the site as much as your travelling the country. 

John
(Guernsey Donkey)

Pics of the: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Hi John-------- Thanks for the welcome. Was a bit shy about making my first post but felt like an outsider without introducing ourselves.
                      Just getting ready to go off again-------probably Yorkshire way as the weather looks best in the east today.----- JAN


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Tom,

            Still trying to work out which bit to click on to do what so please excuse me if I send things to the weong place.  Which part of Northumberland have you moved to ? We're not far from Corbridge !     Just wanted to say that we were wild camping in Berwick a few weeks ago and spent a couple of nights at Spital------ next to the beach at the harbour mouth. Great spot & local dog walkers lovely.  Sadly,' the powers that be' are just about to build on & develop this lovely spot !!!! ------ JAN


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 24, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Jan & Graham not forgetting Bonzo, welcome to the wildside and hope you enjoy the site as much as your travelling the country.
> 
> John
> (Guernsey Donkey)
> ...



I have sent you a PM (private message)

John


----------



## TWS (Sep 24, 2009)

Bonzo said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Still trying to work out which bit to click on to do what so please excuse me if I send things to the weong place.  Which part of Northumberland have you moved to ? We're not far from Corbridge !     Just wanted to say that we were wild camping in Berwick a few weeks ago and spent a couple of nights at Spital------ next to the beach at the harbour mouth. Great spot & local dog walkers lovely.  Sadly,' the powers that be' are just about to build on & develop this lovely spot !!!! ------ JAN



We have moved up near Morpeth, close for the country and the sea, gotta go running late, Yeah I know Spittal well, nice spot.

regards Tom


----------

